
10 services web developers should know - harijoe
https://medium.com/@julienvallini/10-services-to-ship-at-light-speed-%EF%B8%8F-154b576eb4f
======
shrumm
I would add sentry.io error logging to this list. Very happy customer. We use
them heavily and it’s been really helpful identifying production issues that
miss testing.

------
sofaofthedamned
I don't quite see the point of this?

"Crisp chat" \- there's tonnes of these things, what makes this one the one to
know? Where's Let's Encrypt, which i'd argue is more important than the lot?

"10 web services I use and like" would be a better title imo.

~~~
harijoe
I realized many developers ignore these services. That's why I find it useful
to share.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Developers ignore Stripe?!

Again it would be more useful if you explained why they better to use than the
ones we've heard of. The title should be "10 services I use".

~~~
harijoe
Sure comparisons would be very interesting to list as well, maybe for a next
post! This one is more beginner-oriented and I think it already brings value
to some readers.

------
tomas789
I wish there would be a comprehensive list of timesavers like this somewhere!

~~~
mkirklions
Does this count?

[https://efficiencyiseverything.com/time/](https://efficiencyiseverything.com/time/)

